# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Insertion de BLOB,CLOB,xml avec oracle 10g

## Dx_ter

Bonjour,

J'ai une table test qui est constitu des champs suivants:

n_id (number) ,c_char(char), c_vchar(varchar2), d_date(date),
c_lob(clob), b_lob(blob),x_xml(xml)

le formulaire:


```

```

la page index.cfm



```

```



```

```

J'ai essay de les inserer un par un et a marche jusqu'au clob. Je n'arrive pas  inserer des blob ni xml.

Une ide ? ::roll::  

mon environement:
Windows xp sp2
eclipse 3.2 avec cfeclipse
coldfusion MX7
Oracle 10g

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

Je te conseille d'utiliser le tag cfqueryparam pour les interrogations SQL (SELECT, DELETE, INSERT, UPDATE). Ce tag permet partiellement de vrifier que les donnes sont du type correct et en plus il garde son code contre les SQL-Injection.

Documentation cfqueryparam MX7


Pour xml, je ne sais pas quel type choisir. 10g est trop nouveau pour moi, mais  il se peut que tu trouves de l'information sur Internet.



```

```

un peu verbeux mais beaucoup plus sr

----------

